# Comparison of White Civilization with...???



## DGS49 (Aug 28, 2019)

While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.

And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.

And we are to believe that somehow, these other cultures are equivalent to those of Europe.  It defies explanation how such a belief could prevail among cogent, cognizant scholars and observers.  Evidence to the contrary is simply mountainous.

None of this says that individual "white people" are "better" than others, but to refuse to acknowledge and accept the superior developments in almost every area of cognitive endeavor, is pure folly.


----------



## miketx (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## pismoe (Aug 28, 2019)

mayans  , aztecs , inca and similar were ok and good with building structures and they had Torture and human sacrifice Techniques and the BALLGAME pretty much perfected .    But certainly not a culture to be copied .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 28, 2019)

course I see quite a bit of building up for different races or ethnicities on TV lately .  And then comparison to Western Culture and ways of doing things .  Its just my guess but looks to me that its education institutions and lefties thinking that its time to tear down Western Ways as being the Superior Way of organizing Nations , people and ways of doing things on Gods Good Green Earth .


----------



## MikeK (Aug 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> View attachment 276393


This would be funny were it not so accurately reflective of reality.


----------



## longly (Sep 20, 2019)

Marked this so I can find it later.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 20, 2019)

....even in the 70s and 80s the sub Saharan Africans did not have the technology/etc
..they were still far behind then [and now ]


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...


It simply took longer to get to the new world.  It could have been millennia.  The same could be said for Africans and their Roman holocaust.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Sep 20, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...



so white people should live privileged lives and rule the world?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 20, 2019)

the Africans *still *have trouble with *basic* farming techniques 
Agriculture in Africa still lagging behind


> For Ndubuisi Ekekwe, Nigerian founder of precision farming startup Zenvus, African farming must change because traditional practices keep many farmers trapped in a cycle of poverty


In Africa, tech-savvy entrepreneurs sow seeds of a farming revolution
etc etc


----------



## harmonica (Sep 20, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> ...


??? what???!!?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 20, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> ...


the ''smart''/rich people rule and are in charge
.....rich white people are ''in charge'' of poor white people --they start businesses and employ the poor


----------



## longly (Sep 20, 2019)

Most farms in Africa are worked by hands with shovels and hoes. That is very inefficient; how much land can a man work with a hoe? They are not really farms they are more like gardens. If the farmer can’t afford a tractor and fuel why not use mules or better still Zebras and the local cows?  Zebras and African cattle  would be better because they are better adapted to the environment.  Don’t tell me zebras can’t be domesticated because it has been done. Hell, hand pushed plows would be an improvement over what are doing now.

Why don’t African governments help their farmers make these improvements everyone would benefit in the end?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> so white people should live privileged lives and rule the world?


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 21, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...


The right wing would have us believe, that it is due to "natural selective superiority".

Some on the left hypothesize, that since the Earth is billions of years old, and dinosaurs were around for around one hundred and fifty million years before their extinction, and our current understanding of Man is that we have been around one and half million years as a species.

A previous extinction event could have "doomed" previous "humans" and provided for a "last ditch effort to send a contingent to the Caucasian mountains, as a back up strategy in case the primary strategy failed."


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 21, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus.


Medieval Europe was a sh*t hole. Until the Blacks came in from Africa and cleaned it up.











They built stuff like this
















The truth is out there

All this knowledge was brought to Europe. Now I don't say this like the way you'd say it and other white supremacists try and spin it like "_We did all this stuff. Now the rest of you should be grateful._"

That's the white supremacist mindset way of thinking. This is not an ego boosting exercise for me. Because guess what ? I did not do it. I've never invented anything. I've never built any building and neither have you.

This is just an honest depiction of history.

Black ppl cleaned Europe up. Black ppl brought paper making  to Europe via Spain by the Moors. This allowed the growth of libraries. 

I don't what history books you've reading but the stench of medieval Europe still echoes today. The Middle Ages smelt of sewage and decaying bodies. The Queen of Spain Isabel of Castle (the end of the 15th century) confessed that she had taken a bath only twice in a lifetime when born and married. French kings died of lice. 

People emptied chamber pots right out of their windows making streets look like cesspools. Fleas, lice and bugs swarmed in rich and poor houses of London and Paris.

Unsanitary conditions, diseases and starvation were what early Europe was. Stop deluding yourself.  Noble families were happy if at best two or three of ten children survived. A third of women died in labor. They had no street illumination. In Ancient Rome they sold even the urine from latrines to wool dyers and leather tanners. 

Rain was the only street cleaner in those times. 

The Moors civilized Europe, There were bath houses all thru Moorish Spain as well as well lit streets, Universities, Palaces, literate populace. That doesn't mean white folks readily accepted cleanliness obviously. They would wear clothes until it would damn near disintegrate on their backs. Now they try to teach b.s like they civilized blks while it was the other way around.

*The truth of the matter is early Europeans were nasty mofos. *

The Islamic Moors were responsible from bringing them out of the dark ages.

Any scholar who knows the deal will tell you that. 

Look -  I could spend several thousand words referring you to more evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike.

But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself. After all you yourself has admitted your ignorant about African history.



DGS49 said:


> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.


Well you can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects as "Afrocentrics" and say "We Wuz Kangz" 

You can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## longly (Sep 21, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus.
> ...




When you say ( write ) Moore like most people you are  referring to people of the Northwest corner of North Africa like the Berbers. Sorry friend those people for the most part are not black and never have never been, for at the last five thousand years. They came from Eurasian steppes by way of the Middle East thousands of years ago. 

I know about the population of North Africa because I have communicated with people in the area. There are more black people there now than there ever has been and they are still a minority. Until the start of the trans-Saharan slave trade, I doubt there were any blacks in the area and that happened sometime after the invasion of Spain. 


Trans-Saharan trade - Wikipedia


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 22, 2019)

longly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


----------



## longly (Sep 23, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Sorry the Moors were not a black people. But you are right about one thing before the age exploration Europe was not a very pleasant place.  Of all the people of the civilizations of Eurasia, they were they poorest and the hungriest. I believe that is what gave them the motivation to face the dangers of the open sea and do the great things they did.  They were not an evil people they were a hungry people.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...



There were no such superior development just like there is no such thing as sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

longly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...


Yes the Moors were black.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

longly said:


> Most farms in Africa are worked by hands with shovels and hoes. That is very inefficient; how much land can a man work with a hoe? They are not really farms they are more like gardens. If the farmer can’t afford a tractor and fuel why not use mules or better still Zebras and the local cows?  Zebras and African cattle  would be better because they are better adapted to the environment.  Don’t tell me zebras can’t be domesticated because it has been done. Hell, hand pushed plows would be an improvement over what are doing now.
> 
> Why don’t African governments help their farmers make these improvements everyone would benefit in the end?


Incorrect


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


FFS, no one takes the Sharpton School of World History seriously. Even most blacks aren't that stupid.


----------



## cnm (Sep 24, 2019)

What a sad life the OP must lead to need threads like this to assuage his emptiness.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


>


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



You don't talk for us cheeze it. We damn sure won't be recognizing the David Duke/Jerad Taylor/Richard Spencer/Stormfront school of history your punk ass was taught.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I said most blacks. There are of course those with the room-temperature IQ of you and Sharpton himself.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

*100 African Cities Destroyed By Europeans, 1 of 4*


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



YOU don't speak for any blacks. Understand?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What are you axing me?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I don't ax keebler. I told you.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, you axed.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I didn't ax, ask, or query. You were told. You don't speak for blacks. No blacks. That means zero. So if you can't understand that, you understand it now.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You were still axing. .All you do is beg and ax for free stuff.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You've got that confused with what whites have been doing for the last 243 years.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

longly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...


The Moors were Black. That’s why they called the people Moors. Moor actually means Black.

The moors were not some group separate from other Black ppl. Moor was the term used for ALL Black ppl during medieval times. Africans called the Moors went into Spain, Sicily and Italy and ushered in the Renaissance era, bringing science and civilization back to that region. So everything after that was cultural appropriation

Even Irish historians like David MacRichie acknowledge that Moor means Black. Black American boxers were called Moors

Why would they do that if they was not black ?

Statues of the Moors are all over Europe














They brought civilization & education to Europe only to have that nearly whitewashed out of history. The Moors ruled most of Spain for a time which happens to be in Europe. Many Europeans have African DNA from the Moors, Egyptians & Romans (as Roman armies & citizens included N. Africans). Etc. There is evidence, it's in the library - it's in things called 'books'.

Do your own research. In the library. In books. History books. That would be the NON-fiction section. Moorish Spain is common knowledge for people who have any knowledge of European history, which you obviously don't, so you are not worth my time. Educate yourself, it's worth it.

And look - I will not deny whites their inventions. Most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. 

I don't lament that fact. So white people have invented some wonderful things. 

Happy now ?

*But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing*

And white inventions have only happened because they have been on top during that time and blk ppl could not even look at white person in the eye. So whites bragging about their inventions is like me having a 100m race with you then giving myself a 90m head start and bragging about me being a better runner than you.

And even with all that advantage a lot of inventions are questionable whether they were "white" as it's not about who invents but who get's the patent. Whites have done that for 100 years. See an idea. Steal it and then become the owners of the invention

So anglo power – British and American – is fresh in our minds, but it is merely the latest chapter in the book of history.

Progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover. The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You're getting Moors mixed up with jungle bunnies. Jungle bunnies are from sub-Saharan Africa, you know, where the slaves for both the Moors and colonists came from.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



There is no such thing as sub-Saharan Africa white boy. There is no such thing as a jungle bunny white boy. Africa is Africa and blacks live there. The moors are black. That's a fact white boy. Moors took Europe out of the dark ages. Whites were ass backward stupid. That's the way it was. Whites have left out history and like Essen said to the other fool, go get educated. Read books, not just posts on stormfront.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...


Guns, Germs, and Steel - Wikipedia


If you like, go find part 2 etc.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Yes, we are all familiar with the Sharpton School of World History,, and yet jungle bunnies came from sub-Saharan Africa. The Moors on the other hand were a people of the Mediterranean who had a few jungle bunny slaves.

See, it's not that complicated.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2019)

If you folks really don't get it, I recommend trying to play a simulator.  It will open your eyes as to how civilization works.  It has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...


It's ironic

*1) Whites do something good ? Like inventions ?*

The history books don't matter and they don't try to find out if black people have done the same thing and deny any information them about black ppl doing the same thing

*2) Whites do something bad ? Like slavery ?*

The history books do matter and they do try to find out if black people have done the same thing ("_Africans sold slaves too"_ argument) and accept any information about black ppl doing the same thing.

Whites want to claim and take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them (slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)

But you cannot have it both ways.

If inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.

You cannot claim one without the other.

Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances, if anyone else would have done the same thing, then the same goes for the inventions too.

And to be honest I don't even really like bringing up the moors. Why ?

*BECAUSE I NEVER DID IT.
*
Accomplishment is first an individual act done by extremely exceptional people. Almost all whites as well as blacks will contribute virtually nothing to society of any lasting worth other than work for someone else, consume and pay taxes. 

So if you are white and have contributed nothing to innovation or technology, you have no business lecturing anyone else on what they haven’t contributed.

Because there is one thing I’ve learned over the years it’s this :

*Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *

They mostly just go out, do the work, and demonstrate their excellence silently.

*It's never the inventor that runs around bragging that their work is evidence of racial superiority. *

It's only life’s losers that seek out evidence of their own brilliance in the works of others. It's only those who are suspicions of their own inferiority feel compelled, as a general rule, to insist upon how much better than you they are.

So guys like you and DGS49 who are always pathetically trying to "big" yourself up by talking about how great whites are; are really trying to convince yourselves. And given the persistence of the both of you, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



I really, really hate the racists at this site Paul. 

And I do agree with your post.

That said, DNA evidence proves that the Moors are more Arabic and Caucasoid in nature than African.

"Present day Moroccans look like a caucasian population which has become admixed with Subsaharans and not like a black population which has been “whitened” by European and Middle Eastern immigration. In fact, genetic tests show that people there are still mostly NW African Berbers. With some west Asian, European and about 19% Subsaharan admixture in Morocco."






https://www.quora.com/Why-are-moors...n-they-were-mostly-berbers-and-north-africans



> Natives surrendering after a battle with the Spaniards.










> Natives taken to the court of king Ferdinand and queen Isabella of Spain.










> How Moors view themselves.


----------



## longly (Sep 24, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



There is no need to be insulting you can make your point without the use of insults.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

longly said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


What insult?


----------



## longly (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


----------



## longly (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



I agree with that marked in red; there is no difference in ability between the races. All peoples have the same level of capability the only difference is culture. But some cultures are superior to others, but again cultures can change.  In the early 1800s the Japanese were technology centuries behind the Europeans. When the Japanese recognized the disadvantage, they were determined to change the situation. In a little over two generations they had caught up with Europeans and defeated the Russians in a naval war.  They were able to do this by being willing to make changes to their culture.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

longly said:


> I agree with that marked in red; there is no difference in ability between the races.


Right. OK


longly said:


> All peoples have the same level of capability the only difference is culture.


Right. OK 


longly said:


> But some cultures are superior to others, but again cultures can change.


OK. Let's stop right there

But I know white culture put a lot of eggs in the basket of physical invention and physical control over its environment. I’ve always looked at the ways some whites use technology to support their supposed superiority as a zero-sum-game. 

It’s as if the value of the accomplishments of blk people diminish as White technological innovation expands. 

It becomes less about the celebration of each others contributions and more about who has created more gizmos and gadgets. People today have become such technophiles they forget that technology is merely a tool, not a way of life.

No gadget or laptop or robot can accomplish even that which bees accomplish everyday: pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along. 

Without bees human being would struggle to survive.

So even creatures to which you'd give little credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological sh*t upon which you slobber over.

Can you start a fire without matches ? Can you look at the sun and use it as a guidance map ? Can you purify water ? Can skin a wild animal and the fur as clothing ? Do you know how preserve food without a fridge ? 

No. Well there are many ppl living in rural parts of the world who can do this with their eyes closed. But they're dumb. Right ?

Let's say you were in rural Kenya. How long do you think it would be before I came upon your pink and naked body laying in a fen of fern, gasping and shivering, eyes bulging in horror, whilst some poisonous amphibian set atop your chest awaiting your inevitable demise?

Strip away the technology and tools and what can you really do ?

The real test or gauge of a civilised society is the way its treats ALL of its peoples. 



longly said:


> In the early 1800s the Japanese were technology centuries behind the Europeans. When the Japanese recognized the disadvantage, they were determined to change the situation. In a little over two generations they had caught up with Europeans and defeated the Russians in a naval war.


Well the proof that this is a specious and deceptive method of practicing white supremacy is white people *DO NOT* treat Japs or Asians like they’re superior to whites.

1. Asians are still “yellow people,” and “Chinks” and “people of color.”

2. Asian couples are NEVER portrayed as the most socially desirable couples in white movies and TV shows. In fact, they don’t even exist.

3. Asian women are seldom if ever lifted above the white female in movies and televisions as the most beautiful or desirable women (I’ve NEVER seen this happen)

4. Many allegedly “Asian” nations are still colonized by European nations, like South Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Vietnam, etc.

5. Asians were horribly stereotyped in Hollywood films of the past. Now, they practically invisible.

6. There are still many private white clubs and golf courses where Asians are not allowed to join or play on.

7. The fact that this “argument” exists is a stereotype, and in a white supremacy system, that means the targets are never equals to whites

8. White people still elevate other white people above all Asians when it comes to the best paying jobs and positions of power and political offices. If whites believed Asians were superior, they would put them in charge of everything.

9. That fact that this stereotype even exists while at the same time white people are allowed to be just people without stereotypes (aka ‘human’) is proof enough.

Yes, there are cultural differences between Asians and other groups. So what? At the end of the day we are ALL still held hostage by the global system of white supremacy. 

When it comes to blacks and Asians — to compare a people whose identity and nation and culture have been intact for over a THOUSAND YEARS and is still INTACT with a people who were enslaved for 500 YEARS and in the process were ROBBED of their identity, culture, nation, land, religion, and ability to govern their own lives under their own national banner, flag, and land is just plain STUPID.

Especially when those same (black) people are still under attack by white supremacists who seem to devote the majority of their time and energies to making sure black people stay inferior via inferior living environments, education, healthcare, food quality, water quality, endless promotion of destructive programming and stereotyping via the white mainstream media (TV and films and music they control), deliberate drug infestations,m police terror tactics, and excessive and unjust incarcerations,

Bottom line, the “Asian argument” was created for blacks, not for other white people.


longly said:


> They were able to do this by being willing to make changes to their culture.


And Japan is still under the system of white supremacy. That's why the USA nuked them in WW2.

Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.. 

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S. That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super powers” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO — they are always NON-WHITE nations.

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

Japan can’t build anything (even a convenience store) in the U.S. without permission from our government so how can we build, even expand a military presence in Japan without their permission? 

Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.

So tell me how great is their "culture" when they're still under the system of white supremacy ?

Japanese people are not as smart as the black negrito tribe on the North Sentinel Islanders in the Indian Ocean.

Why ?

Because they have never been colonized by the white supremacist, are not dependent on the white supremacist, will kill any outsiders who trespass and would rather die than be mistreated.

And they are the only group of black people on this planet who can say that. So that makes them by far in a way the smartest group of black people on earth.






They're what modern humans were like when they first emerged out of Africa. They have lived there for 60,000 years. 

Commercial fishing is banned on the Andaman Islands. 

So this is one of the very few places in the world where fish die of old age and get to live their entire life. 

The Andaman Islands received the first sunrise of this millennium

Last year a missionary tried to go there and they killed him on sight

If an American Tourist wandered into any other foreign restricted military zone and was killed, no one would be having this conversation. North Sentinel Island's beaches are considered restricted military areas.

Second no one deserves reparations more than black Americans. Black Americans who built the wealth of the USA.

Slavery was sanctioned by the federal government, and all those UNDER the government profited from free Black labor. So the same government & its subjects owe Black people for the free labor that accumulated ALL the wealth today






You can talk all this phony sh*t about how great Japs are but I think about the Asian women working twelve hours a day in sweatshops to make clothes for people you. I think about the Asian families whose members have to put in eighty hours a week just to keep their heads above water.

If you look at ethnic Koreans in Japan and the Burakumin there you'll find the same kind of consistent under performance relative to the dominant Japanese in terms of education and employment status. Both are targets of discrimination and treated like sh*t and although they are culturally and genetically indistinguishable from other Koreans or Japanese, they are consistently found at the bottom of Japanese society, and do worse than others in Japan and Korea. 

This kinda debunks your notion of pan-Asian cultural superiority, it also suggests that a group’s caste status influences group outcomes: much as with blacks in the U.S., whose position has been similar to the Burakumin and ethnic Koreans in Japan.

Even when you look at so called Asians success this doesn’t translate into greater financial success nor job security.

This is evident in the Ivy League’s admissions.

They reject Asian applicants with higher GPAs and SATs than white students because they do not want more than 15% of the student body to be Asian. They apply these stereotypes because they do not want a c.h.i.n.k.s and g.o.oks making big bucks on Wall Street. They want a white boy to make big bucks on Wall Street, because of course, only white men are suitable for any big job. Right ?

Even the over 100 Historically Black Colleges and Universities (HBCUs) dedicated to the advancement of education for blacks. However of course white supremacy affects them due to allocation of funding and resources that generally favor historically white universities like the Ivy League.

Not to mention that African Americans tend to be in the poorest areas of America were resources, teachers and local area are usually substandard. But then whites supremacists say blacks are stupid. Well why go to such efforts to fk shit up ? I mean were just gonna mess up everything. Right ?

White social domination makes sure white schools out compete with black schools.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


The Moors were NOT "Black"/aka sub-Saharan losers.

They were a mixed North African population of mostly Berber descent. Darker in color than S Euros or Middle Eastern Arabs, but not "Black"/sub-Saharan Stock.

Moors - Wikipedia

The term "*Moors*" refers primarily to the Muslim inhabitants of the Maghreb, the Iberian Peninsula, Sicily, and Malta during the Middle Ages. *The Moors initially were the indigenous Maghrebine Berbers.[1] The name was later also applied to Arabs.*[2][3]

*Moors are Not a distinct or self-defined people,[4] and the 1911 Encyclopædia Britannica observed that "The term 'Moors' has no real ethnological value."[5] Europeans of the Middle Ages and the early modern period variously applied the name to Arabs, North African Berbers, and Muslim Europeans.*[6]

*The term has also been used in Europe in a broader, somewhat derogatory sense to refer to Muslims in general,[7] especially those of Arab or Berber descent,* whether living in Spain or North Africa.[8] During the colonial era, the Portuguese introduced the names "Ceylon Moors" and "Indian Moors" in South Asia and Sri Lanka, and the Bengali Muslims were also called Moors.[9] In the Philippines, the longstanding Muslim community, which predates the arrival of the Spanish, now self-identifies as the "Moro people", an exonym introduced by Spanish colonizers due to their Muslim faith.

In 711, troops mostly formed by Moors from northern Africa led the Umayyad conquest of Hispania. The Iberian peninsula then came to be known in Classical Arabic as al-Andalus, which at its peak included most of Septimania and modern-day Spain and Portugal.
[......]​

And if 'Black' people cleaned up Spain/Europe, why was/is all of Truly 'Black' sub-Sahara a ****hole?

`

`


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

abu afak said:


> The Moors were NOT "Black"/aka sub-Saharan losers.
> 
> They were a mixed North African population of mostly Berber descent. Darker in color than S Euyros or Middle Easter Arabs, but not "Black"/sub-Saharan Stock.
> 
> ...


You suffer in the area of perception as it’s limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding. 

Less than 22% of the world is white.
Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine. 

You're like most people in that you've learned most of what they know about the world at large from English-speaking white men, from 2.2% of that world, a 2.2% that has a limited, racist view on things. 

End of the day wiki articles are written by whites with the same racism as anyone else. You may believe everything they tell you I don't.

This is not about blame. Instead it is a warning against being overly dependent on any one part of the world for your knowledge of the world as a whole.

I'm sure my observations seem like"junk-science" or "radical" interpretations..

*All news channels (Wiki included) have agendas and black tends to be the victim of these agendas*. 

Education doesn't equal intelligence,intelligence doesn't equal knowledge, knowledge doesn't equal understanding,and understanding doesn't equal wisdom. 

Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people. Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> You suffer in the area of perception, it’s limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> ...


You're OFF topic
Your response has NOTHING to do with my post you quoted.

What can one say when trying to 'debate' the bottom decile?

`


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The moors were black. And black men they civilized europe.

I know that's very painful to your white supremacist ego. But history is history.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

abu afak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You suffer in the area of perception, it’s limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> ...


My response has everything to do with what you said. You quoted a wiki article which was almost certainly written by a white man.

Anyone can write a wiki article as it run by members of the public.

Unlike you I don't believe everything white ppl tell me.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> The moors were black. And black men they civilized europe.



 

Hello, Paul. When writing or speaking about black American citizens, I really wish people would distinguish responsible, reasonably well-adjusted, FREE-THINKING black American citizens, from illogical, INTRA-RACIAL HATE & DISCRIMINATION practicing #ProBlack American citizens!

This extremely disturbing **NSFW, ADULT LANGUAGE** broadcast features a troubled PRO  BLACK community member passionately sharing HATE w/ our world.

"The real reason Kanye is a cooooon... Mechee X"


Peace.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Blacks "civilized" Europe but not Africa 1000 years after Greece. Very weird. Again, you're getting Moors mixed up with jungle bunnies.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 24, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > The moors were black. And black men they civilized europe.
> ...


You just want white pussy really dont ya ? I've ran into guys like you all my life. 

Behind all your talk its just your desire for white women.

Period

I know how your mind works. 

I have a black wife (dark skinned black) n Black kids and I'm happy. I dont desire white women. White women are the most overrated women on the planet. 

If it was up to me. I'd want black ppl to stop having sex with whites 100%.

When a white man has sex with a blk woman is rape as far as I'm concerned.

As long as you have a diabolical system of white supremacy then there should b no sex between whites n blacks.

Too many black ppl get confused when they have sex with whites. 

A white man can fk 10 blk women n get out that bed n go to court and let a cop who killed a blk man walk free. The same is true of a white woman. 

Whites always stay on code.

White ppl have been having sex with blk ppl for centuries.....tons of it.

HAS NOT SOLVED THE RACE PROBLEM.

That needs to be thought about.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Create new history by being inventors, industrialists, tech giants, entepreneurs and create tens of millions of jobs. You worry about the past so much that you are not forging inroads into the future. We are Americans. No matter how you got here many came from lands that were not doing that good. Although many today from Prog pronounciations are not coming from the same.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 25, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Create new history by being inventors, industrialists, tech giants, entepreneurs and create tens of millions of jobs. You worry about the past so much that you are not forging inroads into the future. We are Americans. No matter how you got here many came from lands that were not doing that good. Although many today from Prog pronounciations are not coming from the same.


Did I start a post about black historical greatness ? No. DGS49 did



DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus.


You have no problem with that. Right ? As much of lie that it is. You had no problem.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > The Moors were NOT "Black"/aka sub-Saharan losers.
> ...



*Amen!
*
These idiots have no real clue about what a true independent thinking black man/woman is. To them independent black thinking is blacks that say what they believe.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Please shut up.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 27, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Those Asian masters are inching closer. Or do they use the metric system? If you are young enough, you'll see.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Metrics has to do with math. You'll confuse him.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....even in the 70s and 80s the sub Saharan Africans did not have the technology/etc
> ..they were still far behind then [and now ]




Yes, but they have really moved forward since then.   SubSaharan folks from the Congo have found a way to make it to Mexico without assistance so they can apply for asylum here in America.

Not so bad considering the public transportation system in Deepest Darkest Africa, as demonstrated by Africa's most famous citizen.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....even in the 70s and 80s the sub Saharan Africans did not have the technology/etc
> ...


And your an african historian are you white man ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


And the thing is abu afak has an African sounding name, isn't white, hates blk ppl, n worships whites lol


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Internalized racism. The boy has no self esteem.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





Yes I am a Honky.   Not really a historian, but when I was a kid there were a lot of films out about Tarzan and Africa so I did pick up a lot of knowledge about the Dark Continent.

Very interesting country


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Yes I am a Honky.


You called yourself a _"Honky"_ not me. Secondly how old are you ? You must be 60+ to be using a word like _"Honky"_ ? That's a 1970's word. You white boys come out with this slang that went out 40 odd years ago.

*I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE HEARD A BLACK PERSON CALL A WHITE PERSON A HONKY.*

And that true even in private, when black people are away from white people and are generally more open and honest. 


Polishprince said:


> Not really a historian, but when I was a kid there were a lot of films out about Tarzan and Africa so I did pick up a lot of knowledge about the Dark Continent.


Listen to this clown. 

 He thinks watching Tarzan movies growing up gave him an accurate depiction of the whole of Africa

I don't even know where to begin. To be honest I'm not even gonna say much about it bcoz some comments are so idiotic it's best to leave them stand where they are.


Polishprince said:


> Very interesting country


Another dumb ignorant statement

Africa is not country. Africa is continent of a billion people. That is bigger than the whole world was up till 1800 with a least a thousand languages. Africa has way more genetic diversity than the rest of the world – because it is the root of mankind. Deep down we are all Africans no matter what our colour or country.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You  actually believe that Tarzan movies were an accurate depiction of Africa?

Most of those movies were filmed at Silver Springs state park in Florida.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 2, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



They are just that damn dumb.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 2, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


...my AFRICAN friend told me about recent Africa:[ within the last 20 years ]
...a lot of them did not have cars
..his parents lived in shanty dwellings
..he and his sister had to RUN from school because a group ''attacked'' it
etc
plus I've linked many times how Africa is a shithole ---still:
highest poverty/illiteracy...lack of WATER!/..poor sanitation/starvation/etc etc


----------



## harmonica (Oct 2, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am a Honky.
> ...


..as I've said before on USMB, I grew up with blacks in the 70s and they used the word honky
..we know blacks talk about whites in private--don't try to say otherwise
..blacks eat/shit/think/dream/sleep/etc RACE RACE RACE


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > The Moors were NOT "Black"/aka sub-Saharan losers.
> ...


Like IM2, you believe what blacks say and write, and disbelieve what whites say and write, as if you expect everything you hear or read from blacks is the gospel. There are truths and misinformation from all races.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Not only do you not think independently, you believe all blacks think alike.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Who are “they”?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The usual reply from some blacks is that it is the white man’s fault.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





Unlike YOU ?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




I got to agree.   If I had a dime every time I was called a "jive ass honky MF'er" I'd be a rich man.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Why did blacks use the word honky in the early 70's, less than a decade after getting civil rights?

It is apparent whites think about race more. And really, why do whites get called these things? Are you guys honest enough to face what you created? No. Instead you whine and pretend to be innocent victim of blacks not liking you for no reason.


----------



## Agit8r (Oct 3, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> None of this says that individual "white people" are "better" than others, but to refuse to acknowledge and accept the superior developments in almost every area of cognitive endeavor, is pure folly.



Are you considering the Chinese to be white?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


...keep living in the 19th century --you won't advance/etc


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I RESPOND to the 24/7 LIES/etc--it's in the news 24/7...
I RESPOND to the threads on USMB
no, I'm not thinking about it


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You don't have an  "African friend" except this one that you obviously imagined. 

Some of your own inbred cousins in Appalachia probably never owned a car either.

Furthermore, ALL of your "links" are from the 
"Daily Mail"....a widely discredited tabloid that attracts ignorant readers like you. 

 Have you ever been to Africa? Only an idiot like you would label an entire continent to be a "shithole".


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


sorry--but true.....and he spoke better English than American blacks


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You tell yourself that to justify your own obsession with black people and race. 

Obviously you want to be black so badly that you fantasize about when black people "dream, eat, sleep and shit".

You're a 5150 headcase. Call 911.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So what country in Africa is your imaginary "friend" from?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You START far more than you "RESPOND" to.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Bullcrap. You are as obsessed as anyone. _You_ eat/shit/think/dream/sleep/etc RACE RACE RACE.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


The whites being called names did not create them. Outside these forums, whites do not think about race more. You are the whiner about everything. I believe the majority of people who dislike some blacks is not do to their skin color, it is their angry hateful behavior toward whites who did nothing to them.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.....wrong--sorry --I am RESPONDING--as we did in 2016 for all the dumbshit MSM crap about WHITE COP
hahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Have a little self-respect. It is painfully obvious that you are as obsessed with race as anyone here.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



No one 'white' (or any other skin tone) ever did anything to you that you didn't like?


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 3, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...


If we are so superior, why are we so defeated?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


hahhahahahahahaha--wrong--you are confusing telling the truth/pointing out INJUSTICE/etc as being ''obsessed with race''' --hahahhahaha
.....as I've posted on USMB before-I grew up ''black''...our 'hood'' was mostly black
I called my real brothers the nword and my black friends the nword --race NEVER entered our ''white'' minds
...I listened to black music/dressed black/etc ....
....even when blacks jumped my brother or gave us trouble, we never thought anything about race
etc etc


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




You're so full of shit it's coming out  your ears. You are painfully obsessed with race.  BS stories about your fictitious childhood don't cancel out all of your posts here demonstrating your obsession.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't think that these comparisons serve any useful purpose.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 3, 2019)

We all can make these kinds of comparisons. I can post a picture of a modern African city, then one from a piss poor town in Appalachia then ask how we can compare civilizations. There are a lot of things Africans developed before whites. The only thing that has allowed whites anything is the development and willingness to use weapons of mass destruction. Whites did not have any other superiority. They lacked resources, such is why they invaded Africa, South America, India, the southern hemisphere and parts of the orient. They had guns and bullets while others did not. While some here might consider this advancement, I consider it a regression and the example of a violent race that had no regard for human life.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

Another buffoon obsessed with race ^^^^^^^


Two peas in a pod.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You asking me?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We all can make these kinds of comparisons. I can post a picture of a modern African city, then one from a piss poor town in Appalachia then ask how we can compare civilizations. There are a lot of things Africans developed before whites. The only thing that has allowed whites anything is the development and willingness to use weapons of mass destruction. Whites did not have any other superiority. They lacked resources, such is why they invaded Africa, South America, India, the southern hemisphere and parts of the orient. They had guns and bullets while others did not. While some here might consider this advancement, I consider it a regression and the example of a violent race that had no regard for human life.


Blacks kill other blacks, so much for valuing human life.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Yup


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 4, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.


EXACTLY, DG.  In the same time that Europe advanced culture, civilization and science, people like the NA Indians, the African Negros, Brazillian and the tribes of Malaysia (Borneo, etc.) were all still living in the STONE AGE, effectively 10,000 years behind Europe.  So can it really be any surprise some of these cultures were "conquered?"  It wasn't the right or wrong thing for them to do at that time, it was the NATURAL (human) thing to do.



> None of this says that individual "white people" are "better" than others, but to refuse to acknowledge and accept the superior developments in almost every area of cognitive endeavor, is pure folly.


Why not say that?  That is not to say that given the time that eventually these other cultures might not have eventually become technologically sophisticated too, a few hundred or thousands of years from now, but can you name me a single other case where one item outperforms the other, a car goes faster, corners better, a seed germinates faster and produces more bushels, a species is better adapted, a vegetable more disease resistant that it is NOT considered better (superior)?  Do we not routinely make that very claim for Homo Sapiens over Neanderthal?

It is the height of folly, political correctness and racial and scientific bias to NOT admit that.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2019)

harmonica said:


> the Africans *still *have trouble with *basic* farming techniques
> Agriculture in Africa still lagging behind
> 
> 
> ...




To be fair though, its just that commercial agriculture is still rather new there I think, and there is pushback by some farmers who still want to grow their traditional foods which don't always go well with commercial farming techniques.
At least, I did observe this personally in one region of east Africa. I cant really speak for the whole place. 
Ideally they should modernize but it would be great if they could keep a lot of these traditional crops somehow.
Its really not because these people are not smart enough... not at all. There are other factors at play here


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the Africans *still *have trouble with *basic* farming techniques
> ...


ok--then why do they have  problems ALSO with poverty/sanitation/starvation/illiteracy/potable water !!!!!!!!!????????
I've linked many times how Africa is the worst in the world in these problems


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the Africans *still *have trouble with *basic* farming techniques
> ...


....one factor is war--where one time they HACKED thousands to death with *MEDIEVAL* style weapons


----------



## sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Another_ identity_ crisis i see.....

The assumption '_civilization_' is defined by technological advances diverts from the reality that _'human_' and _humanity_ advances via their morals and ethics.






~S~


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My answer is yup. But it had nothing to do with skin color.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



But when other people have done things you didn't like, that was all about skin color?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


See above, answered no


----------



## IM2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Style.


Boring.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Style.
> 
> 
> Boring.


Supposed to be a Marching Bands not Dancing Bands


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 10, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...



You’re an idiot. While your beloved White Europeans were terrified to sail out of the sight of land for fear of falling off the edge of the Earth, the Tongan Expansion was underway. Tuʻi Tonga Empire - Wikipedia

Long before that, one of the first Libraries in history was created, not by White Europeans, but by those hated Islamic Muslims. Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia

Chinese discovered gunpowder. Europeans wanted trade so they could get Japanese Steel which was superior to European Steel in every single way. Japan and China had written language for Millennia before your European Awesomeness. The first known Written Language was not European. But Sumerian. 10 Oldest Written Languages in The World | Oldest.org

The problem is you see what you want to see. You want to see White’s as more advanced. Nonsense. Here is a short video to help you understand what you obviously do not know. This is sort of like the Cliff’s Notes version of World History.


Ok, it isn’t that short. But billions of years of history from the Big Bang to today shrunk down to about 20 minutes isn’t bad.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...


You silly ass clown. Europeans....specifically white europeans were not advanced at all. In fact they came late to civilization. Ask the Greeks who defined them as savages.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

longly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...


Wrong. The very term "Moor" means Black.

Ask Shakespeare who used the term to let everyone know Othello was a Black man.

Othello | Summary & Characters


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> mayans  , aztecs , inca and similar were ok and good with building structures and they had Torture and human sacrifice Techniques and the BALLGAME pretty much perfected .    But certainly not a culture to be copied .


Yeah the only good culture was the Inquisition where them white folks was benevolent angels in disguise..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

Can anyone even name a european culture that wasnt heavily influenced by African or Asian civilizations?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > mayans  , aztecs , inca and similar were ok and good with building structures and they had Torture and human sacrifice Techniques and the BALLGAME pretty much perfected .    But certainly not a culture to be copied .
> ...



We need a second inquisition to root out all the degenerates and put them to the sword.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Nothing holding you back but the air and the internet.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

just a comment as I have not been following this conversation Ace .   But most all the native cultures in the S. America were not worth zhit Ace ..


----------



## harmonica (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> just a comment as I have not been following this conversation Ace .   But most all the native cultures in the S. America were not worth zhit Ace ..


..they were in the stone age still


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

yet they all flock to the USA and 'muslims' and other third worlders all flock to 'europe' just so the can eat  Ace .


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> yet they all flock to the USA and 'muslims' and other third worlders all flock to 'europe' just so the can eat  Ace .


--------------------------------   and they did human sacrifice and torture for fun and to get the rain to fall .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> just a comment as I have not been following this conversation Ace .   But most all the native cultures in the S. America were not worth zhit Ace ..


Depends on what value system you are using to rate those civilizations.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > just a comment as I have not been following this conversation Ace .   But most all the native cultures in the S. America were not worth zhit Ace ..
> ...



technological advancement is a pretty good measuring stick


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

INQUISITION , according to this article there were 3 tp 5000 instances of death cause by torture during the INQUISITION .  That would have been a slow day od death , torture , sacrifice and fun for the 'incas , mayas , toltecs and Aztecs .    See the article for more info on numbers of dead and tortured and sacrificed  for more info .  ----   The Spanish Inquisition: Debunking the Legends  ---   Ace !!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


If it was technology you should check out their architecture.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They did ok but were still about 1000 years behind


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> INQUISITION , according to this article there were 3 tp 5000 instances of death cause by torture during the INQUISITION .  That would have been a slow day od death , torture , sacrifice and fun for the 'incas , mayas , toltecs and Aztecs .    See the article for more info on numbers of dead and tortured and sacrificed  for more info .  ----   The Spanish Inquisition: Debunking the Legends  ---   Ace !!


Thats only one event in european history. What about the mass canabilism, Hitler, Stalin, and the French Reign of Terror to just name a few?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


How do you figure they were behind?  Whites never built pyramids. They did.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

ARCHITECTURE eh ,   big deal , they used slaves that were under threat of torture and death to build those edifices   Ace .


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whites built Notre Dame. The Palace of Versailles. Edinburgh castle and numerous other structures that are a heck of a lot more intricate than stacking stones in a pyramid shape.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ARCHITECTURE eh ,   big deal , they used slaves that were under threat of torture and death to build those edifices   Ace .


Who told you they were under the threat of torture and death?  I'm guessing some white person right?  Either way you still had to have significant technology to design those structures. They didnt just build themselves.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

in fact , when the 'cortez' and similar Spanish invaded they used native tribes that hated the 'Aztecs'  and similar because of their torture and human sacrifice of weaker tribes  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yeah after the Moors showed them how.

Pyramids are the incarnation of the pythagorean theorem.  You know where Pythagorus studied for 22 years right?

I should add, "studied for 22 years *before* he came up with his theorem"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> in fact , when the 'cortez' and similar Spanish invaded they used native tribes that hated the 'Aztecs'  and similar because of their torture and human sacrifice of weaker tribes  Ace .


Who told you this was a fact?  I'm guessing another white guy.

I like how you just glossed over the murderous invasion of Cortez.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ARCHITECTURE eh ,   big deal , they used slaves that were under threat of torture and death to build those edifices   Ace .
> ...


------------------------------------------------------    big deal IM2 er I mean Ace .    Big deal , so they built some buildings [chuckle] and the Spaniard tore many of those buildings down  Ace as they kicked 'savages' butts  Ace ,


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Doesnt take much brain power to tear down what a superior being creates.  Destruction is the province of the inferior and jealous being.  Whites are known only for the destruction and lies.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah after the Moors showed them how.
> 
> Pyramids are the incarnation of the pythagorean theorem.  You know where Pythagorus studied for 22 years right?
> 
> I should add, "studied for 22 years *before* he came up with his theorem"



Pyramids are giant fucking triangles and it doesn't take a genius to realize that stacking things this way gives a structure stability.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

see the world and its buildings and infrastructure and even war fighting and its all WESTERN invented and built and from the USA to 'kenya'   Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah after the Moors showed them how.
> ...


I guess thats why there are so many pyramids in europe then?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> see the world and its buildings and infrastructure and even war fighting and its all WESTERN inventedand built from the USA to 'kenya'   Ace .


None of that is western invented. The Moors taught whites how to build after they forgot the education given to them by Kemet.  All western war tactics are based on Hannibal from Africa. Sorry you cant claim any of that.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------    now its 'pyramids'when I thought that the topic was 'mayas  , Aztecs , and other Savages   Ace .


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you honestly believe that pyramids are more complex than gothic cathedrals?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > see the world and its buildings and infrastructure and even war fighting and its all WESTERN inventedand built from the USA to 'kenya'   Ace .
> ...


------------------------------------   as the WESTERNER reigns Supreme all over the world and 'morocco' still has food riots in the 90s because those ' moors' can't feed the populace eh Ace .[chuckle]


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I know your culture blinds you but you should know they built pyramids which shows intellect and technology.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Thats all a result of the religion of white supremacy. Its infected the world like some disease that will eventually run its course.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yes. If pyramids were _*less*_ complex why didnt white people build them at an earlier stage?  Regardless the Moors taught europeans how to build the cathedrals.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Maybe they did but tore them down to make room for something bigger and better.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Maybe doesnt make the cut. We know even the Greeks thought of white europeans as illiterate savages so I dont buy it.  If they built something bigger and better where is it?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

----------------------------------------


Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


------    thing I like is that Westerners built the World when the numbers of Whites in the world are the Smallest Group in the world Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...


The world was built long before whites appeared on the scene. Give me a break. The only thing whites have done prior to being educated twice by other cultures is move dirt from one side of their caves to the other.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well the ancient greeks thought a lot of things that turned out to be untrue.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


So did every other culture. The problem for whites is that their very belief system is based on lies and untruths.  Instead of giving credit where its due they lie and say they are the ones that built civilization when most intelligent people are aware civilization existed before whites were even a race.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You neglected to tell me where all those bigger and better architectural pieces are in europe that were built without the help of other cultures.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This is a dumb conversation. Europe is chock-full of architectural marvels. Beautiful ancient buildings is one of the things that defines European culture and is why it attracts tourism.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------    yep , pretty much a dumb conversation so  good point .    Go to IMZ Land in ' liberia' to see ---   [chuckle] .    Go to 'africa' to buy a slave or get your 'clit' rearranged or your head cutoff .   Or see wonderful 'morocco' to see their main contribution of the 'atlas' mountains that can't really be explored because the 'moroccan' will rape you and cutoff your head .  Its just funny eh ??.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Just think. If left to their own devices europe would only be chock full of caves. You have other people to thank for those marvels. None of them being white europeans.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2019)

If Africa is so backwards why are white countries so dependent upon products they get from Africa? Show me a diamond that was mined out of European ground. You talk about Liberia, but how many poor broke dick white boy countries are there? How much money is Ukraine getting from everybody else because it's a shithole? Romania? Russia is a shithole country. Greece went belly up. You white boys need to learn when to shut up.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

big DEAL , diamonds . From what I understand DIAMONDS are made in Laboratories when that is needed .   Russia and others are the USA Competitors in WAR and Weapon of War  IM2 ,   .


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2019)

UKRAINE you say eh , how much of YOUR taxpayer money , goods and services , weapons are YOU sending to Ukraines ??      What is 'africa' sending to the the 'ukranians' while you scramble in the mud and dirt looking for Diamonds   IM2  ??   [chuckle]


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> If Africa is so backwards why are white countries so dependent upon products they get from Africa? Show me a diamond that was mined out of European ground. You talk about Liberia, but how many poor broke dick white boy countries are there? How much money is Ukraine getting from everybody else because it's a shithole? Romania? Russia is a shithole country. Greece went belly up. You white boys need to learn when to shut up.


White boys have all kinds of excuses for why there are shithole white countries.  You notice how they struggle to point out even one white country that did anything significant without first being significantly influenced by African cultures?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> big DEAL , diamonds . From what I understand DIAMONDS are made in Laboratories when that is needed .   Russia and others are the USA Competitors in WAR and Weapon of War  IM2 ,   .



Weapons of war are nothing to brag about son. And if you could make diamonds in a lab then diamond mines would be closed. If the leaders of Africa cut trade off from all white countries, the world markets would crash and your money would be reduced to what it really is, green colored parchment paper. Learn when to be quiet son, white supremacy is fake news.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> UKRAINE you say eh , how much of YOUR taxpayer money , goods and services , weapons are YOU sending to Ukraines ??      What is 'africa' sending to the the 'ukranians' while you scramble in the mud and dirt looking for Diamonds   IM2  ??   [chuckle]



Not going to work white boy. To hear you bitches tell it, every white country has streets paved with gold. But they don't. Not my fault whites are only surviving because of the goodness of non white countries.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > If Africa is so backwards why are white countries so dependent upon products they get from Africa? Show me a diamond that was mined out of European ground. You talk about Liberia, but how many poor broke dick white boy countries are there? How much money is Ukraine getting from everybody else because it's a shithole? Romania? Russia is a shithole country. Greece went belly up. You white boys need to learn when to shut up.
> ...


True. Look at what pissant posted. Nothing but excuses. And look at his hero Trump. That dumb saltine has fucked up America in ways we may never recover from.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Think of it as payback for you guys exploding our crime rate.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You whites are the crime problem. You've been shown that. Part of your crime problem is cheating African nations out of money. Learn when to be quiet son.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

Without Scotland thier would be no fried chicken as we know it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

We wuz kangz


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Comparison of White Civilization






with...???


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> We wuz kangz
> 
> View attachment 285349



You might want to do more than post racist memes.

Ancient Jew





But since slavery ended 150 years ago, explain to us why your ass is still a racist.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > We wuz kangz
> ...


So you approve of enslaving blacks ...
Black on black slavery 
Sounds like every welfare office of every american city that's staffed by black overseers ...
Just saying 


Is that black Jesus ?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Comparison of White Civilization






with...???


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Nope.

Slavery ended 150 years ago. Whites are still racist.

Explain .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

Wheres today's timbuck ? 

You've regressed 
I blame asians


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Which whites are wacist and how many 
Explain


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 285351



*Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*

_Somalia had every reason to succeed: an advantageous geographical situation, oil, ores and only one religion and one language for the whole territory; a rare phenomenon in Africa.  Somalia could have been a great power in the region. But the reality is completely different: famine, wars, lootings, piracy, bomb attacks. How did this country sink? Why has there been no Somali government   for approximately twenty years? Which scandals stand behind those pirates who hijack our ships? In this new chapter of our series “Understanding the Muslim World”, Mohamed Hassan explains for us why and how imperialist forces have applied in Somalia a chaos theory._ 

*How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*

Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.   

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research

Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids

South African paramilitary unit plotted to infect black population with Aids, former member claims

https://www.africanexponent.com/pos...re-was-a-ploy-to-decimate-blacks-through-aids

Learn when to be quiet son.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Wheres today's timbuck ?
> 
> You've regressed
> I blame asians
























This is not regression junior.



IM2 said:


> Learn when to be quiet son.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

What happened to timbuck ya can't blame whitey 
Timbuck height was like the 15th or 16th century...and a great place to buy black slaves 

Technological more advanced whitey didn't start exploiting the interior of Africa till the late 19th century


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Nope.

Slavery ended 150 years ago. Whites are still racist.

Explain .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres today's timbuck ?
> ...



All cultural appropiation which is extremely racist and promotes hatred and violence


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What happened to timbuck ya can't blame whitey
> Timbuck height was like the 15th or 16th century...and a great place to buy black slaves
> 
> Technological more advanced whitey didn't start exploiting the interior of Africa till the late 19th century



We will blame whose responsible-whitey. Whitey was not technologically more advanced. Whitey had WMDs.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Wrong. These are examples that shut up your ignorance. 

Learn when to be quiet son.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So what !some whites are racist ..you're a racist ..racism is not race exclusive 

Ya know what might go well in your safe space 

Trumpy bear 
Becky I can picture you right now comBing his hair 



 

ABC is  reporting trumpy bear hates all eskimos


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 285351
> ...


We get it. Other shitholes should aspire to be Somalia.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
*This is the result of an American strategy.*


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Your excuses and dodges are comical son. You call me a racist for pointing out racism.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 20, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus.
> ...



You want to know why racism still exists?   Look at your post.  There.   That's why.   Here you are posting a ridiculous, discredited theory, that has no real evidential support.

Of course you are going to say I'm just racist for not believing your made up crap.

Listen... whatever dude.   Just keep spouting off, and wondering why you have failed to succeed at changing the opinion of anyone anywhere in this world.  It's always fun seeing people like you, act surprised that racism still exists, when you never see the cause is in your mirror.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sorry the dog had to pee pee
What exactly am I dodging?

Your 15th century timbuc slave center ?3rd world  Savages cultural appropriation of the white mans advanced modern building technologies ...or ignoring your "why are white people racist" questions cause they're friggin retarded? Which I didn't even really ignore 

 shuckin and jiving don t work on me becky

For the record I dont only call blacks in Africa thIrd world savages ....equality!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 20, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> 
> And while my personal knowledge of sub-Saharan Africa is minimal, my impression is that their knowledge base was behind the primitives in the Americas.
> 
> ...



WTF is  "white civilization"        The architecture of Europe was stolen from greek and roman who stole everything they had from EGYPT         For the record---LATELY  Egyptians   (only gawd knows why)  are called  "persons of color"  ----
what about the writing of the far east and-------India?       Before the romans got
there  (with their stuff stolen ultimately from Egypt)--------the native brits were painting themselves blue and living in trees.    Until very recently,  MOST of Europe was illiterate.     Remember what  Sir Isaac Newton said----"if I have seen further
than others, it is because I have stood on the shoulders of giants" -------he was not
talking about  BEOWULF.     "cognitive endeavor" ????


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > big DEAL , diamonds . From what I understand DIAMONDS are made in Laboratories when that is needed .   Russia and others are the USA Competitors in WAR and Weapon of War  IM2 ,   .
> ...


-------------------------------------   Without 'africa' where would the civilized world get 'bushmeat' , aids , hiv and ebola eh IM2 ,


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

*List of African kingdoms*

*North Africa*
Further information: History of North Africa
*Ancient*



Ancient Carthage and its dependencies in 264 BC.

Egyptian Empire (3150–30 BCE)
Kingdom of Kerma (2500–1500 BCE)
Kingdom of Kush (1070 BCE–350 CE)
Carthaginian Empire (650–146 BCE)
Kingdom of Blemmyes (600 BCE–3rd c. CE)
Garamantes (500 BCE–700 CE)
Ptolemaic Kingdom (306–30 BCE)
Kingdom of Mauretania (285 BCE–431 CE and again (533–698 CE)
Kingdom of Numidia (202–46 BCE)
Kingdom of Makuria (340–1317 CE)
Kingdom of Nobatia (350–650 CE)
Kingdom of the Vandals and Alans (435–534 CE)
*Post-classical*

Kingdom of Alodia (7th c.–1504 CE)
Kingdom of Nekor (710–1019 CE)
Barghawata Confederacy (744–1058 CE)
Emirate of Sijilmassa (758–1055 CE)
Rustamid imamate (Tahert area, 767–909 CE)
Idrisid dynasty (Morocco, 789–974 CE)
Aghlabids (Tunisia, 800-909)
Fatimid Caliphate (910–1171)
Hammadid dynasty (Western Ifriqiya, 1014–1152 CE)
Zirid dynasty (Tunisia, 1048–1148 CE)
Almoravid dynasty (Morocco, 1040–1147 CE)
Khurasanid dynasty (1059–1128 & 1148–1158 CE)
Almohad dynasty (Morocco, 1121–1269 CE)
Ayyubid dynasty (Egypt, 1171–1254 CE)
Hafsid dynasty (Tunisia, 1229–1574 CE)
Kingdom of Tlemcen (Oranie, 1235–1556 CE)
Marinid dynasty (Morocco, 1248–1465 CE)
Mamluk Sultanate (Egypt, 1250–1517 CE)
Wattasid dynasty (Morocco, 1420–1554 CE)
*Modern*

Sultanate of Sennar (1504–1821 CE)
Saadi principality of Sus and Tagmadert (1509–1554 CE)
Saadi dynasty (Morocco, 1554–1659 CE)
Naqsid principality of Tetouan (1597–1673 CE)
Sultanate of Darfur (1603–1874 & 1898–1916 CE)
Republic of Bou Regreg (1627–1668 CE)
Alaouite dynasty (Morocco, 1666–current CE)
Muhammad Ali dynasty (Egypt, 1914–1951 CE)
Senussi dynasty (Libya, 1951–1969 CE)
*East Africa*



Domains of the Aksumite Empire and the Adal Sultanate.
Further information: History of East Africa
*Ancient*

Kingdom of Punt (2400–1069 BCE)
Kingdom of Dʿmt (c. 980–400 BCE)
Aksumite Empire (50–937 CE)
Swahili Coast (50 AD–)
*Post-classical*

Kingdom of Bazin (9th century CE)
Kingdom of Belgin (9th century CE)
Kingdom of Jarin (9th century CE)
Kingdom of Qita'a (9th century CE)
Kingdom of Nagash (9th century CE)
Kingdom of Tankish (9th century CE)
Empire of Kitara [1]
Sultanate of Mogadishu (10th century–16th century CE)
Kilwa Sultanate (960–1513 CE)
Kingdom of Medri Bahri (1137–1890 CE)
Ethiopian Empire (1137–1974 CE)
Zagwe dynasty (1137–1270 CE)
Solomonic dynasty (1270–1974 CE)

Sultanate of Ifat (1285–1415 CE)
Warsangali Sultanate (1298–1886 CE)
Kingdom of Buganda (1300–present CE)
Kingdom of Burundi (1500–1966 CE)
Kingdom of Rwanda (1300–1959 CE)
Ajuran Sultanate (14th century–17th century CE)
Adal Sultanate (1415–1555 CE)
*Modern*

Sennar Sultanate (1502–1821 CE)
Sultanate of the Geledi (late 17th century–late 19th century CE)
Sultanate of Aussa (fl. 1734–present CE)
Majeerteen Sultanate (mid-18th century–early 20th century CE)
Kingdom of Gomma (early 19th century–1886 CE)
Kingdom of Jimma (1830–1932 CE)
Kingdom of Gumma (1840–1902 CE)
Sultanate of Hobyo (1880s–1920s CE)
Dervish State (1896–1920 CE)
*West Africa*
Further information: History of West Africa
*Ancient*

Dhar Tichitt Civilization (1600–300 BCE)
Nok Civilization (1000 BCE–300 CE)
Djenné-Djenno Civilization (250 BCE–900 CE)
Bura Civilization (300–1300 CE)
Ghana Empire (300–1240 CE)
*Post-classical*



13th-century Africa – Map of the main trade routes and states, kingdoms and empires.

Ghana Empire (300–1240 CE)
Kingdom of Nri (948–1911 CE)
Bonoman (11th–19th century CE)
Mossi Kingdoms (11th century–1896 CE)
Takrur (11th–13th century)
Benin Empire (1180–1897 CE)
Mali Empire (1235–1600 CE)
Jolof Empire (1350–1549 CE)
Wolof Empire (1350–1889 CE)
Bornu Empire (1380–1893 CE)
Oyo Empire (1400–1895 CE)
Kingdom of Dagbon (1409–Ce?)
Kingdom of Sine (14th–19th century CE)
Songhai Empire (1464–1591 CE)
Shilluk Kingdom (1490–1865 CE)
Empire of Great Fulo (1490–1776 CE)
Kingdom of Saloum (1494–1969 CE)
*Modern*



West Africa circa 1875

Mamprussi (16th century CE–?)
Kaabu Empire (1537–1867 CE)
Kingdom of Cayor (1549–1879 CE)
Kingdom of Baol (1555–1874 CE)
Kingdom of Dahomey (1600–1900 CE)
Aro Confederacy (1690–1902 CE)
Asante Union (1701–1894 CE)
Kong Empire (1710–1894 CE)
Bamana Empire (1712–1861 CE)
Sokoto Caliphate (1804–1904 CE)
Wassoulou Empire (1878–1898 CE)
*Central Africa*



UN Macroregion of Central Africa
*Ancient*

Sao Civilization (6th century BCE–16th century CE)
*Post-classical*

Kanem–Bornu Empire (9th century–1900 CE)
Kingdom of Kongo (1400–1888 CE)
*Modern*

Sultanate of Bagirmi (1522–1897 CE)
Luba Empire (1585–1885 CE)
Kingdom of Ndongo (16th century–? CE)
Kingdom of Matamba (1631–1744 CE)
Wadai Empire (1635–1912 CE)
Lunda Empire (1660–1887 CE)
Kingdom of Lunda (1665–1887 CE)
Kuba Kingdom (1600–present CE)
*Southern Africa*
Further information: History of Southern Africa
*Post-classical*

Kingdom of Mapungubwe (9th century–14th century CE)
Kingdom of Zimbabwe (1220–1450 CE)
Kingdom of Mutapa (1430–1760 CE)
Kingdom of Butua (1450–1683 CE)
Torwa dynasty (1450–1683 CE)
*Modern*

Rozwi Empire (1660–1866 CE)
Ndwandwe Kingdom (1780–1819 CE)
Zulu Kingdom (1816–1897 CE)
Merina Kingdom (18th century–1896 CE)
Mthethwa Paramountcy (18th century–1820 CE)


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

Widdle old islands of 'England and the brits and dutch boers ' did good work in 'africa' as they were on their way to civilizing 'africa'    IM2 .


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Calling someone a saltine is racist.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------------   yeah probably is eh ??     Course anti white wacism is like MUSIC to my ears   Miz .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Same thing with Hati. The US was so afraid of Hati they led an international embargo against them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Widdle old islands of 'England and the brits and dutch boers ' did good work in 'africa' as they were on their way to civilizing 'africa'    IM2 .


Killing people and stealing their land is not good work.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


What's "Hati"?

Spelling is racist too I guess.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Widdle old islands of 'England and the brits and dutch boers ' did good work in 'africa' as they were on their way to civilizing 'africa'    IM2 .


Sub-Saharan Africa cannot be civilized. Arabs and Europeans tried it to no avail. Now the Chinese are giving it a shot, but they couldn't give a rat's ass as long as they can plunder its meager resources truth be told, and they'll do a much better job of it.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > While touring Europe I am astounded by the architectural, artistic, literary, and general technological development of Europeans over the past couple thousand years plus. The contrast with, for example, "Native Americans," who, at the time of Columbus had no metallurgy, primitive, if any, written language, stone age art and music, no domesticated animals...they hadn't even invented/discovered the WHEEL, for goodness sake.  What was done by the Aztecs, Incas, etc., in central and south America was remarkable, but eons behind what was going on in Europe.
> ...



Right here's why people don't like Jews


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 20, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



huh?     you don't like being associated with Beowulf?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Widdle old islands of 'England and the brits and dutch boers ' did good work in 'africa' as they were on their way to civilizing 'africa'    IM2 .
> ...


-----------------------------------   mmmm , oh boy , bush meat sandwiches served hot or cold or toasted over an open fire  Ace .


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Shut up, parasite


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



No that's not why racism exists. What he posted does have real evidential support.  What doesn't is the backwards African savage theory perpetuated by whites. That's where the racism comes in.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Widdle old islands of 'England and the brits and dutch boers ' did good work in 'africa' as they were on their way to civilizing 'africa'    IM2 .


Wrong, pissboy.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

here help 'africa' with getting Africans' some cookstoves  IM2 .  ---   Africa: How Cook Stoves Are Making a Difference in Malawi  ---   and then after that maybe some Water Wells    IM2 .


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Just like "western" nations put an economic boycott on Zimbabwe for expelling the whites that stole their land.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> here help 'africa' with getting Africans' some cookstoves  IM2 .  ---   Africa: How Cook Stoves Are Making a Difference in Malawi  ---   and then after that maybe some Water Wells    IM2 .


There are plenty of stoves in Africa. And running water too, pissboy.

How about some clean water in Appalachia?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   they don't even have Water Wells  IM2 .  ---    Why Water - Impact of the Global Water Crisis | charity: water  ---   We Americans and other WESTERNERS have to give them Water Wells   IM2.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



There was no appropriation of white mans building technique.

Apparently faggotry works on you since you think a man is a woman.

You're ignorant, white boy.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There are plenty of stoves in Africa. And running water too, pissboy.


Wow!! Very impressive!


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...








This is Blantyre in Malawi. They have stoves and water. You don't get to talk about a rural outpost in Africa and then claim that's how it is all of Africa. You could go to the Australian outback and find no stoves, wells and similar conditions.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

'africa' pretty much sucks and they have been begging for aid all my 70years   IM2 .


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> 'africa' pretty much sucks and they have been begging for aid all my 70years   IM2 .


IM2 begs too. No pride.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of stoves in Africa. And running water too, pissboy.
> ...



Shithole country


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   And the buildings sure look WESTERN to me .   When is it that you 'malawians' going to go to the Moon or Mars to take a look around  IM2 .


----------



## Meathead (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Tell me about it:


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> 'africa' pretty much sucks and they have been begging for aid all my 70years   IM2 .



They've been getting ripped off by whites for all of your 70 years, you stump stupid fuck.

Richard Drayton: The wealth of the west was built on Africa's exploitation
How Europe Underdeveloped Africa: The Legacy of Walter Rodney - ROAPE
How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



There is no such thing as a western building. Just face the reality that your racist bs goes nowhere here.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Nice try but...
The federal government created inner-city ghettos with racist housing regulations
The Racist Housing Policy That Made Your Neighborhood
From Ferguson to Baltimore: The Fruits of Government-Sponsored Segregation


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




government might have created the ghettos,, but its the people living in them that kept them that way,,,


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

well , at one time the ghettos were brand new and shiny and with everything working and no toilets or water pipes ripped out and sold for scrap .


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

and my point with Stoves and Water Wells is the reality that there are WESTERN Charities building and giving and teaching 'african' how to build them for themselves    IM2 ,


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   WESTERN Architecture as opposed to advanced 'african' architecture .


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He claims he has never said anything racist


----------



## pismoe (Oct 20, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


------------------------------   as an 'african' he can't say anything racist as he is special .  [he thinks]     Course I don't care about racism as I think that calling racist and racism is simply trying tp stifle Freedom of Speech .


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Pissboy is the classic excuse ridden white racist.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## pismoe (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Pissboy is the classic excuse ridden white racist.


-----------------------------------------   all anyone needs do is look at the WESTERN World and compare it to 'africa' .


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


No such thing as a western building. Whites got all that knowledge from Africa. Cicero even said europeans were too dumb to even be good slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Western architecture is only digging out caves. Everything else is learned from other cultures.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pissboy is the classic excuse ridden white racist.
> ...


THERE YOU GO Ace ,    Compare 'africa to the USA or most anywhere in Europe or the WESTERN World Ace .


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We are doing that. Your 70 year old jim crow baby ass thinks all of Africa is the Serengeti. But Africa has cities and they look like this:






*Lagos, Nigeria -21 million people .*






*New York City- 8.2 million
*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have compared Africa to the US and other parts of the world.  What I have found is that white people would still be in caves if not for Africans. Africans created civilization. Not much that  late to civilization europeans can do to change that fact.  It does explain why whites have problems with it. It embarrasses them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Their tiny white brains cant take it. They were fed a lie to make themselves feel better so its either ignore the facts or deal with reality.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pissboy is the classic excuse ridden white racist.
> ...


Yep.







*Nairobi Kenya -4 million*







*Berlin, Germany 3.7 million.*

_"all anyone needs do is look at the WESTERN World and compare it to 'africa'"_


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and my point with Stoves and Water Wells is the reality that there are WESTERN Charities building and giving and teaching 'african' how to build them for themselves    IM2 ,


And my point is that you're wrong. And I can and have proven it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


















African architecture.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Hey Piz. Did you know that while europeans were killing white women trying to give them c-sections, African people in what is now Western Uganda had already perfected the surgery?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I'd like to read a source on that.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



He doesn't know that. He still thinks africans didn't know what clothes were when the white man came because Africans barely wore clothing in 100 degree heat back before air conditioning.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Why do you white boys find it so difficult to believe such things while you give yourself credit for everything and expect that not to be questioned?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


No you wouldnt.  What you would like to do is make up an excuse why it couldnt be true.  Did you know that Africans invented carbonized steel roughly 2 centuries to 14oo years (depending on who you ask) before europeans did?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


White people are ashamed of their bodies.  Thats why they place so much importance on clothes.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Fine I'll just google it myself.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Robert W. Felkin  That should help you out.  Hes the white boy that witnessed it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's right. We know here that one thing white racists have mastered is the art of making excuses.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That seems to be an American problem. Spain and Greece don't seem to worry about that. But it is kinda cold in parts of Europe during winter.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I had a white boy tell me to stop using Edisons light bulbs and I told him that I never used those. I used the ones Lewis Latimer made available for the general public.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


OOPS! Did you tell him to thank blacks for making it so that we don't have millions of traffic deaths at intersections? Or for refrigerators?


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Together like brothers, we can bring the white era down. And bring in a new one.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We don't have to bring down any era. We include all equally and make it the peoples era.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Thanks. And yeah as expected it's a big nothingburger. Nothing proving your claim other than a firsthand account from a highly suspect figure, a flim flam artist and a member of 19th century new age cult Golden Dawn.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Did you know the Dogon of west Africa were charting a star that was not visible to the naked eye long before white people knew it existed?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Did you know that you are using a calendar derived from the Kemetic calendar in Africa?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I haven't heard about that one. Sounds like Ancient Aliens or Alex Jones shit to me. How would they know it even existed if not by magic? I don't believe in magic, btw.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I'm not concerned with what you believe. I was just asking if you knew that fact.  Did you know that white people are the only people that never had their own script?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



And the expected excuse was posted.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The alex jones is your belief that white people discovered everything.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


White people couldnt believe it. The best excuse they came up with is that someone must have told them about it previously so they pretended that it was part of their folklore when the researchers asked them about it.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Alex Jones thinks lizard people in human disguise invented everything


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Pretty sure Alex Jones is white. White people make up all kinds of excuses about who invented what if there is proof a white person didnt do it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Alex Jones is white.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What do you mean, script? Writing? Ancient Europeans had writing..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Not before they learned from the Romans who learned from the Greeks who learned from Kemet.  Hell the leaders of europe claimed math was the "work of the devil"


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway



This dogshit article is a perfect example of the anti-white racism that the media brainwashes people with. On what planet did white people claim to have invented cornrow hairstyles or Yoga?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway
> ...


Planet earth.  Everyone of those claims were made by the white media.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Prove it. Find one "white media" source claiming whites invented Yoga.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That means that the best and brightest have to "show us what you got". Believe me, having people say that to you is a mutha ph uka. Especially when a percentage of them do not gots anything themselves. Being "qualified" is not the same as being the best. Although there are people of all backgrounds that are part of it. Its just that there are many in that group employed that produce not much of anything but title.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I long ago stopped trying to prove things to white people. Like I told you before I couldnt care less about what you believe. Youre white so its hard for you to face facts.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In other words you just make stuff up and can't prove any of the idiotic bullshit you say.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Only white people do that.  Thats why you guys claim Jesus and Egyptians were white.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Should white women be allowed to do yoga?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


There is no law against doing yoga, Why are you asking such a dumb question?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway
> ...



There is no anti white racism. Whites have done this.

Inventions stolen from Africa-to the credit of the whites
Black History Month: Inventions Made by Black Slaves Denied Patents
America's always had black inventors – even when the patent system explicitly excluded them
With Patents or Without, Black Inventors Reshaped American Industry      |     Innovation     | Smithsonian
5 Inventions By Enslaved Black Men Blocked By U.S. Patent Office
20 Things The World Wouldn't Have If Black People Didn't Exist
14 Black Inventors You Probably Didn’t Know About


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Shut up. We've proven it.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What do you call an article making fun of and demeaning liberal white women on the left coast for going to yoga classes if not racism?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


What that means is that we stop believing whites are the best and brightest. It also means white begin a community education campaign to reduce racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You obviously have no clue what racism is. What you are describing is bullying not racism. In this country only whites can practice racism. They are in control of the country.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Bullying based on race.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Whites do that everytime they cast a white person as an Egyptian or Hebrew in the movies.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Not racism.

Racism implies that the people making prejudiced comments have the power to implement and enforce measures to stop those whites from doing yoga anywhere while blacks get to do it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


That's what whites have done for 400 years. So this article you mention  is a response or reaction to white bullying.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The media has enormous power and they abuse it daily. The entertainment media are the ones who glamorize gangster lifestyle and market it towards black kids and ends up causing all kinds of harm.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2019)

The poor downtrodden white victim bullshit gets no play here trashman.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Weird how you came up with that but you dont think the media brainwashes white and some Black people into believing wild shit like Egyptians were white and Black people didnt do anything until whites found them in Africa.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Nah it's your black-centric media that pushes the Egyptians were black nonsense only to soothe the wounded black ego.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Most Blacks in the US are not from Egypt dummy.  We just believe in truth and facts. If Kemet wasnt a Black civilization no one would care but the fact that they said themselves they were Black kinda makes you white people look like fucking idiots.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> The poor downtrodden white victim bullshit gets no play here trashman.



It's logic that gets no play here.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The poor downtrodden white victim bullshit gets no play here trashman.
> ...


Thats because white people like you are not intelligent enough to understand logic.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 21, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Talk to an Arab archeologist living in Egypt and see how he reacts to your black Egypt theory. It's not just white people who disagree with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Why would I talk to an Arab?  They are invaders. Besides why would I discount the words and the pictures the Egyptians left behind?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


On the other hand there is a white modern Egyptian we can ask. He wrote an entire book about.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Most of the accomplishments you try to take credit for were of Arabs living along the northern coast of Africa back when the Mediterranean sea was a hotbed of early civilization. Those are the people who invaded Europe and "taught white people how to bathe"


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The gangster lifestyle?
















Yep, the media sure has targeted black kids to glamorize gangster culture.

This is the type of bullshit lie that's the motherfucking problem. Whites like you, to punkified to face your own racial shortcomings. Whites have glorified  gangster culture damn near since the beginning of film. And the first movie made by whites was about war. Just face the facts fuckhead, whites have done no more than anyone else. You bitches wanted to compare white civilization. Well, we're doing it and your white fragility won't allow you to anything else but deny and lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Thats not what europeans say. I neglected to mention I was in the military and saw the statues of Black people myself that were Moors. Sorry white boy.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



talk to muslims from north Africa,  south east asia,  the Balkans----etc etc
about the theory of   "ALL BLACK"   -------muhummad called blacks slaves
and raisin heads.    Iranians get annoyed at sharing public restaurants with them.  
The Egyptians did not describe themselves as black


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bullshit. The Egyptians called themselves Black, they portrayed themselves as Black people, and they said their ancestors came from the interior of Africa.  Go study.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I was in the military too.     To bleached out southern Baptist farm boys,  even Italians are  "BLACK"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Not sure what that has to do with my point that there are statues of Black people that europeans call Moors all over europe.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I have studied lots -----even the idiot sophistry written by ethnocentric neurotic
black sociologists of the 60's


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No, they are black. There are black Arabs.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Monument of the 4 Moors.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My point stands. Entertainment media glamorizes the gangster lifestyle. Hollywood has been run by commie jews since it's inception and so is the modern day music industry that encourages your boys to become pimps and your girls to become hos.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You should have studied the Greeks that actually saw the Egyptians and said they were Black like Herodotus.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Egyptians called their *soil *black. And history revisionist blacks desperate for something to cling to ran with it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nothing. She wants to join in and troll.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


They called pretty much everything Black.  Black was the color of god to them.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



try to cope-------when Southern Europeans depicts a north African muslim as a
"BLACK"    (or when Shakespeare does  it)   ----it is an expression of racist
disdain.    Feel not bad-----they got lots of very stereotypical ways of depicted jews too.     Have you ever seen medieval wood cuts?      Do most of the jews you know
have horns?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I dont really care about their disdain. I was just pointing out that the statues all over europe are of Black African Moors.  Othello was Black and thats why Shakespeare called him a Moor. Moor means Black you dummy.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



This picture proves ancient Egyptian skin was the color of gold:
http://handeyemagazine.com/sites/default/files/tut_mask.jpg


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



what da hell are  "arabs"  living along the northern coast of the Mediterranean sea?
Historically------"arabs"  were people living in ARABIA.      Egypt is not Arabia----neither is Syria or Iraq or Lebanon


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No dummy. That was the gold they got from Kush to make their funerary masks.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



FYI you're talking to a guy that thinks all white people are born with tails


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The original people of Arabia were Black. Matter of fact they are still there. Those lighter skinned invaders are not the original Arabs.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You have no point. Whites have glamorized their own gangsters from jump. You made movies about them. You have TV series about the Gottis. The Sopranos set records. Whites control the sex trafficking racket, which is pimping. White women even pimp, but you call them madams instead of the hoes they are. So again, you can drop the whitey is better than thou shit white boy. You ain't talking to avery jahrman.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Does that mean you're not a jew because you don't live in Israel?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Considering the ignorance your white ass posts, you need not talk about others.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I dont think white people are born with tails. I just think white people have an instinctive talent for lying.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



back in those days-----jooos were not depicted as "white"-------more like dark skinned by European yellow haired artists-----except for Jesus and his mom---of
course


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You mean like the Black Madonnas?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Ugh, what a repugnant antisemetic depiction. Those filthy medieval Catholics sure had some nerve!!! Someone really should set this building on fire.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Here is one from Russia.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 22, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway



The Harlem shuffle and yoga...jesus christ


YA know becky even though blacks invented and are responsible for the world wide slave trade that still exists todaY ...embrace your legacy since it's the one you preach

It's not really about who scribbled the first unga bunga on a claY tablet or clay batteries from ancient Iraq,  or a steam  engine out of the Roman empire where no one realized what they had ..not even the inventor to some extent ,or a mechanical greek computer found on a shipwreck in the med

No one can build a pyramid today ....we still scratch our heads over the weights of the stones ....(different monuments and sites all around the gloBe included where blacks were never present )    .....no one can really replicate Roman concrete ...all were saying is were pretty awesome 


What has whIte enlightened western civilization accomplished in the last 500 years 
The last 200 alone when america joined the party called what we know of human history

They can build dung huts ,they can culturally appropriate the white mans modern building techniques for thier wittle stumpy building but they can't build pyramids

Kangz eh....kings of human slavery

BuT Please comrade spare us the friggin Harlem sHake ...somehow I dont think it's the pinnacle of human civilization ...which couldn't of happened without white civilization

Dot head yoga either


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 22, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




thats a Great over generalization.... the "white media?" your talking about a couple news sources. everybody knows Yoga was a religious thing from India... corn rows? really? who the hell cares? the first people I ever saw in my life who had corn rows were black people , back when I was a kid so, I thought they probably had invented them, just as I'm sure most other white people would think so. People living in the Forests of Germania however had dreadlocks because their hair would get tangled and it was a useful style, as did ancient Celts, Im sure ancient peoples have been figuring out ways to braid their hair, as long as they had hair. Or making ornaments to put in their ears..... But when did this fashion jealousy become a thing?  I'm thinking its a big thing in small circles... can we all fight over hoop earrings now?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway
> ...



Since nothing you say is true, nothing is the best response to it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 22, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Uh boy 

Well then Back on the plantation comrade ****** slave


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 22, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not true, you imply racism to people on these forums, who have no power to implement or enforce anything.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 22, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 285351
> ...





You cant blame America for warlords and Pirates in Somalia.  If its a U.S. plot, what the hell was Obama doing for 8 years?  was he part of the American plot to destabalize Somalia? 
How about just blaming the pirates themselves?, and the Warlords themselves who do what they do because they are greedy? There are greedy people all over this world who abuse their populations because they can, and the responsibility for their own actions is theirs.
We sent troops over there under Clinton to try to protect relief supplies from Warlords, because those warlords would rather see people starve if they weren't part of their clan, or they would shoot them. 

The sources of your links are questionable. We don't Need Somali oil, we can produce out own here in the US. Of course, your Democrat party would be very against us being energy independent.... being a slave to globalists.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 24, 2019)

pismoe said:


> well , at one time the ghettos were brand new and shiny and with everything working and no toilets or water pipes ripped out and sold for scrap .


Do you believe white ppl are superior to black ppl ? Or do you believe black people are superior to white ppl ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 24, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and my point with Stoves and Water Wells is the reality that there are WESTERN Charities building and giving and teaching 'african' how to build them for themselves    IM2 ,


What country in africa are white people doing this ?


----------



## karpenter (Oct 24, 2019)

Paul Essien said:
			
		

> Do you believe white ppl are superior to black ppl ? Or do you believe black people are superior to white ppl ?


Wrong Turn Of Phrase
Try Again, Maybe You'll Get It Right


----------



## karpenter (Oct 24, 2019)

Asclepias said:
			
		

>


Those Aren't Royalty
Those Are Nubian Mercenaries
Everyone Knows It Including You
Mercenaries For The Army, And Select Merchants
Were The Only Sub-Saharan Blacks Egyptians Let Over Their Border


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit. What your white ass has been taught is just wrong. That's the way it is.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I can blame America and have done so. My sources aren't questionable, you just don't want to face truth. What did Obama do? What whites made him do. Had Obama been forceful in Africa, the howling from whites would have been unprecedented. Colonization fucked up Africa and is the cause of much of the continuing struggles. And don't tell me shit about globalism when your republican leader is asking other countries to help him win an election. Energy independence means you don't depend on oil you steal from other countries.

I can show other instances in Africa where whites fucked up a country and caused problems that are still lasting. The American CIA had Patrice Lumumba, a democratically elected president of Congo, murdered and set up Mobutu Sese Soko who became a dictator who our nation and people like you denigrated even as we put him there. Whites ran off at the mouth about how terrible it was for blacks to be killing each other in Rwanda, even as we have had 2 world wide wars because whites couldn't get along, plus ethnic cleansings in white countries. But in Rwanda whites, in standard fashion, ignored the hostilities they created by the use of divide and conquer.

*" The events that took place in the heart of Rwanda during 1994 were atrocious. More than 800,000 Tutsi were hacked and massacred at the hands and machetes of extremist Hutu while the entire world stood by and watched. How did it come to this? How could such hatred lead to the slaughter of nearly 1 million Tutsi? The roots of the carnage can be tied to European colonialism in Rwanda. Through racist ideologies that led to a distinct classification of Hutu and Tutsi and a falsified history of Rwanda, Europeans successfully birthed an ethnic divide that ultimately led to **the Rwandan Genocide**."*

How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide

The most glaring example of what colonization by whites in Africa has caused is the nation of South Africa. Yet whites deny this problem and try crying about some kind of fake white genocide by black South Africans. Even worse is the whining by whites about some kind of racism because black South Africans like Maleema dare be angry about what they had to live through or some black Africans singing a song about killing the people who were killing them, the boers.

This is the infantile bullshit we have to deal with in many white people. While they do this, simultaneously they lecture us about taking personal responsibility for our actions. So take some of that responsibility.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Things White People Definitely Didn't Discover But Get Credit for Anyway
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 24, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 24, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so ?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Build any pyrimyds today 

[


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 24, 2019)

Western culture is killing the planet. Fantastic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 24, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Western culture is killing the planet. Fantastic.


When your iq hits 50 sell serf !sell !
Ya know the millenials are kind of on to something when they root for boomer death ...


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I wasn't talking about South Africa, Rwanda, or the colonization of Africa, I was talking about Somalia specifically. In response to your post.

White people didn't make Obama do anything. Obama is part of the system by his choice, he just had you fooled obviously. Unless you hadnt noticed hes a multi multi millionaire now and done very well for himself. Your problem is you see BLACK and you see sainthood. 

In the case of Somalia, people who live there are fucking it up all by themselves. They have had plenty of chances to get along but human nature affects us all when some people want to grab all they can get. 
You want to blame white people for everything wrong in Somalia, but you need a little perspective about different cultures. Go to Kenya for a while and ask those people what they think about Somalis and you will get some perspective, there are a lot of Somalis inside Kenya. You will see that those peoples are very different from each other and it has nothing to do with White people , it has to do with a lot of other things that make a culture.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well first of all there is no such thing as a sub-saharan Black.  Black people were all throughout North Africa all the way to India. Thats why the Greeks called that entire area Aethiopia.

I guess you should have told Pharaohs Khufu and Khafra that built the Great Pyramids Blacks were not welcome.  They thought Blacks were welcome since they founded Kemet.

Khufu






Khafra


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


We know you didnt.  The best you could do is take your yearly bath.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2019)

White people be like, "the Egyptians werent Black"
Black people be like.....


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2019)

my friends, the evangelical church supported the status quo, supported slavery, preached against any attempt of the black man to stand on his own two  feet


----------



## longly (Oct 31, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> White people be like, "the Egyptians werent Black"
> Black people be like.....



The 2017 DNA test proved the ancient Egyptians were not a black nation, sorry. Copying the past doesn’t change the past.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2019)

longly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people be like, "the Egyptians werent Black"
> ...






Do you have any idea how fucking stupid you all sound obsessing over this nonsense? You are all, on both sides, Race-obsessed morons.


----------



## longly (Nov 2, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 I can’t speak for others but for me this is more about history than it is race.  I care about history and history is hard enough for the average person without Afrocentric writers creating historical pollution.  I am sorry but the ancient Egyptians were not a black Nation. One can argue about how mixed they were but they were not black as a whole. And Cleopatra was not black and neither was Hannibal. And there were black Roman emperors.


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 2, 2019)

All I want is for you to get some of your smart tech people together to fix the Ford class carrier and other projects. I will give you a week.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 3, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> White people be like, "the Egyptians werent Black"
> Black people be like.....




So how'd ya build the pyramids? thiers like 10 theories on how they did it

From sleds and spraying the sand lightly with water to aliens

After im2s and your reply i'm leaning towards white nordic aliens

Nanu Manu
I dont take many baths I'm a morning shower kinda guy ...I'm white and clean 
Shower time ghetto style would be cultural appropriation


----------

